# New Advice article (10 part series) for Wyndham Points/Timeshares!



## TUGBrian (Jun 7, 2010)

Written by GoofyHobbie with input from many TUGGERS, the first 2 parts of the series are up now...with more to come soon!

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/wyndham_points_introduction.html


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 9, 2010)

One vital peace of info should be near the top about anything regarding buying a Wyndham TS.  That is that if you buy from the developer you will have a Wyndham TS that is in Club Wyndham (Wyndham pts)  BUT if you buy from a current owner you may or may not have a TS that is in Wyn pts. So if you want to be in Wyn pts make sure that you're buying a TS in wyn pts.  And if you want to own a Wny TS that isn't in Wyn pts, which may be a good idea if you want one of the many Kauai TSs, Then you need to make sure it isn't in Wyn Pts.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 14, 2010)

article 2 is now published

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/buying_wyndham_timeshare_retail.html


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 14, 2010)

as is part 3

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/wyndham_personal_interval_choice_PIC_program.html


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 23, 2010)

parts 4 and 5 uploaded today!

part 4 - Converting Fairfield to Wyndham   http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/convert_fairfield_weeks_to_wyndham_points.html

part 5 - Buying Wyndham resale or retail?  http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/buying_wyndham_points.html


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 30, 2010)

Article VI up - Buying Wyndham Points on Ebay

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/buying_wyndham_points_on_ebay.html


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 30, 2010)

and Article VII up - Wyndham Maintenance Fees

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/wyndham_maintenance_fees.html


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 8, 2010)

Article 8/10 up....Maximizing Wyndham Points

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/maximize_wyndham_points.html


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 15, 2010)

Article 9/10 up....Wyndham points credit pool

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/wyndham_points_credit_pool.html[/QUOTE]


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 15, 2010)

and the final chapter

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/wyndham_points_real_life_example.html


Big thanks to Dave (Goofyhobbie) and all the other TUGGERS that put this together!


----------

